# NRX Line



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

A number of guys I know throw the Cortland LC Guide line on it and its slightly heavier at 225 but nothing like the Rio Flats Pro or Rio Redfish both in the 240-243. I have been fishing the Cortland Flats Clear on a number of different rods and line weights and I really like it and so have clients when they thow it for the first time. I know there have been some complaining about the Cortland and memory but I havent seen it.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

If you go with the Flat pro consider the 7wt. It weighs 210 at 30' and 250 at full head so it is basically an 8 wt line.
The Rio bonefish line is a 1/2 size heavy at 225 for 30' and 320 grains for the full (50') head. Your current FP 8 should be 240 for the fist 30 and 295 for the entire head. If it feels heavy carrying the full head on your NRX then the full head of the rio 8 bonefish will be still heavier (albeit longer).
The SA bonefish lines are true to weight at 210 for the 1st 30'.......I'm unsure what the whole head weighs but I think they have a 40' head so it will presumably be lighter than the Rio 8 bonefish. (I have a mastery 8 and the whole head weighs 270.....the Amplitude is probably the same).
The Cortland is also 210 at 30' but has a 50' head (I think) and I'm unsure of its total weight.
The BTT is overweighted 1 wt and a short shooting head style line (their BTTshort has an even shorter head). It will weigh 243 at 30' but has no belly beyond that...........if you like your 8FP at 30' but it gets too heavy at the full head then this line would cast like the 30' of your FP but presumably shoot better. I've not cast one but from its taper it does not appear to be a line designed for using with a long carry like the bonefish lines you are considering.

I've been going through something similar only for a 7wt Exocett (currently using a 7wt FP). I think I'm going with the SA amplitude bonefish as a true to weight line that will allow decent carry and good presentations.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the 1 pc 8wt and like the SA Amplitude line on it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a Rio Permit line on my 8wt NRX. It really seems to like that line. Maybe not the best for finesse but great for throwing larger flies or windy conditions.

Before that, I had an Airflo Ridge line on it. That line also cast well.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the wulff btt on my nrx enough not to be trying other stuff.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Cortland works best. The other brands are to heavy.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I throw an SA bonefish taper on mine and it is flawless.
Only line that doesn’t tangle on me.

I think this is a testament about a phenomenal rod when you get so many other opinions. 

Other rods have to give recommendations on their websites on what line to try. 

Cough cough ***idian....


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

cortland guide has been good for me on my 1pc very accurate to 60'. got more distance with the flats pro but lands much heavier


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> I have the 1 pc 8wt and like the SA Amplitude line on it.


Amplitude Bonefish? Or Grand Slam?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

nehlz said:


> Amplitude Bonefish? Or Grand Slam?


Grand slam


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the airflo ridge on that rod, but, it wears out fast. I'm trying out that liquid crystal stuff now. Also seems to cast good on nrx.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Im running the SA mastery redfish warm on mine. Seems to work well for quick casts and in the backwaters.


----------

